# Birthday Girl Ms Tula



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Today Ms Tula turned 13. I look at her and marvel at her energy-she loves to play-loves to Eat-and seems to totally enjoy each day. I noticed that she is sleeping more-but heck so would I. It does not seem that she has been with me 2 years but next week it will be just that. She still has a wish list for a home-it's short but it's all hers-a fenced backyard-toys to play with-treats-one buddy or two would be great-but more than that a family who is committed to her and the fact that Their World Should Revolve Around Ms Tula.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ms Tula! Hope your birthday wish comes true!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweetie!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful girl! Hope she gets some special attention on her special day.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ms Tula!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Happy Birthday !!!*
:cheer2:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miss Tula and I hope that you have your forever home now.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy b-day, Miss Tula. Your wish list is perfect and I hope you get everything on it, especially a forever home. You deserve all that and more at the sweet old age of 13. Old man Tyler, 15, sends his hugs to you. You guys are amazing!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet Tula.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy birthday Ms. Tula!!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday ms. Tula.....hope you had a special day with time for that nap.
Love from the Bella Sisters xxxxxxx. Ooooooooo. Doggie kisses and hugs


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ms. Tula!!! May your every wish come true!!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, Tula!

I've seen her on the Havanese Rescue site and wondered about her. I'm glad that she is in great circumstances with you. She looks to be perfect for my 80's parents, but, I'm not sure my mother can handle three dogs (my 2 that she dogsits while I work and Tula).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tula! 13 and still doing so wonderful...that has to be Mommie Pat's doing. :kiss:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Ms Tula! It is great you are so spry.

Pat, do you have any recent photos to post, so we can see the lovely girl


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's so wonderful. Happy Birthday Tula!


----------

